

Thank You HN: Deals for Hackers is on - DealsForHackers
http://www.surveygizmo.com/s3/430456/Thank-you-Deals-for-Hackers-is-on

======
puls
Only thing I'd change so far: stop being so anonymous! People will want to put
a face and a name to a service.

You signed the announcement email "-The Dude Behind Deals for Hackers". Who
are you?

~~~
sbisker
While you're at it, tells us about your experience with your "Customer
Development" approach. Clearly something you're doing is giving you at least
internal momentum; giving us some insight as to your successes and failures
will only make us root for you more.

------
tzm
I was one of the supporters in that survey. Curious to see what pricing
sensitivity levels the HN community would support for this service. From a
business perspective, this would help you focus on a specific segment, product
mix and open up more discussion around the type of deals "we" would be
interested in.

You might consider digging deeper into what the community wants. I would be
willing to answer more questions.

Cheers.

~~~
ljf
Agreed - in the same way Groupon targets different towns, i wonder if this
will target different 'kinds' of geeks...

------
DealsForHackers
The Hacker News community is awesome! Yesterday, I posted this question, Daily
Deals for Hackers - Interested?
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1988328>)

The response was overwhelming - 81.2% of respondents said that they would
subscribe to the email list if Deals for Hackers existed.

So, keeping with my Customer Development approach, I'm now going to try to
close 5 deals. These should be deals that the Hacker community cares about -
books, tech conferences, gear, cool startup stuff, etc.

If you subscribe to the list (and please do), you'll start to receive deals if
and when I can close them.

Thanks again for your support!

~~~
thomasb
That's great news. Definitely sounds like a good service. I can't wait!

~~~
DealsForHackers
Thanks, I really appreciate that! Hopefully, we'll see deals coming in about a
week.

